# La ricerca in Italia



## feather (18 Febbraio 2016)

Ho trovato questo articolo una perla:

https://nichilismomonamour.wordpres...ervelli-in-fuga-siate-choosy-non-ascoltateli/


----------



## Ecate (18 Febbraio 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Ho trovato questo articolo una perla:
> 
> https://nichilismomonamour.wordpres...ervelli-in-fuga-siate-choosy-non-ascoltateli/


Condivido tutto
alla fine l'unico modo per contrastare il sistema senza perdere tutto è andarsene
chi può, chi ha il coraggio di farlo
anche la scarsa mobilità è tipicamente italiana, del nord soprattutto


----------



## feather (18 Febbraio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Condivido tutto
> alla fine l'unico modo per contrastare il sistema senza perdere tutto è andarsene
> chi può, chi ha il coraggio di farlo
> anche la scarsa mobilità è tipicamente italiana, del nord soprattutto


Perché il nord è meno abituato, fino a non tanti anni fa ancora non c'era grande necessità. Mentre il sub conosce l'emigrazione da molto più tempo. Ma arriveranno anche al nord ad abituarticisi..

E intanto le università italiane continuano a formare, a spese dello stato, ottimi professionisti che poi andranno a produrre GDP in USA, Germania, ecc. Un affarone eh?
E noi importiamo poveracci dai paesi in via di sviluppo che sono costati zero ai paesi di origine. 
Una politica lungimirante, non c'è che dire. In piena tradizione italica. 
Ma il conto da pagare prima o poi arriva.


----------



## Ecate (18 Febbraio 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Perché il nord è meno abituato, fino a non tanti anni fa ancora non c'era grande necessità. Mentre il sub conosce l'emigrazione da molto più tempo. Ma arriveranno anche al nord ad abituarticisi..
> 
> E intanto le università italiane continuano a formare, a spese dello stato, ottimi professionisti che poi andranno a produrre GDP in USA, Germania, ecc. Un affarone eh?
> E noi importiamo poveracci dai paesi in via di sviluppo che sono costati zero ai paesi di origine.
> ...


Alla fine nella mia limitatissima esperienza non ho visto in Italia molti ricercatori stranieri. 
Ricordo una ragazza giapponese che era venuta qui per studiare qualcosa ed è stata "shiftata" su qualcos'altro. Era piuttosto amareggiata. 
Ho visto un bel po' di "ricercatori" che più che fare ricerca, fanno il lavoro di altra gente assunta, pagati di meno. Poi tirano fuori qualche statistica, pro forma. E tanti tanti che mollano. 
Alla fine credo che l'andamento generale sia quello di rinunciare e di affidarsi alla ricerca altrui. 
Poi si deve comprare, e son dolori.
c'è qualche isola felice, ma troppo piccola per tutti quelli che valgono. Non sono così pochi.


----------



## oro.blu (18 Febbraio 2016)

feather ha detto:


> *Perché il nord è meno abituato, fino a non tanti anni fa ancora non c'era grande necessità*. Mentre il sub conosce l'emigrazione da molto più tempo. Ma arriveranno anche al nord ad abituarticisi..
> 
> E intanto le università italiane continuano a formare, a spese dello stato, ottimi professionisti che poi andranno a produrre GDP in USA, Germania, ecc. Un affarone eh?
> E noi importiamo poveracci dai paesi in via di sviluppo che sono costati zero ai paesi di origine.
> ...


Guarda che dipende da nord a nord....Friulani paese di emigranti da sempre, l'arresto c'è stato con il bum economico degli anni 70, ma ora i giovani hanno ripreso ad andarsene...

e aproposito di cervelli che se ne vanno e di possibilità date ai giovani, conosco una ragazza che ormai vive da 4 anni a Stoccolma con delle borse di studio sulla ricerca genetica. Quello che le danno non la fanno ricca, anzi le basta per vivere, eppure sta là, lontano da casa, perchè il suo scopo è di completare la sua ricerca non quello del posto sicuro o di diventare ricca.
 Finchè non si capirà che i giovani vogliono essere valorizzati per le loro idee e si crede che cerchino il posto fisso, il denaro o il successo non andremo da nessuna parte.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Febbraio 2016)

Comunque si mescolano cose diverse, per me.
Che senso ha la libera circolazione in Europa e tutti gli Erasmus se chi va a lavorare all'estero è considerato un povero emigrante?
Altra cosa è il bisogno di investimento per la ricerca e la trasparenza nelle nomine. E questo fa schifo da sempre.


----------



## feather (18 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Finchè non si capirà che i giovani vogliono essere valorizzati per le loro idee e si crede che cerchino il posto fisso, il denaro o il successo non andremo da nessuna parte.


Ma non è che non si capisca, è che proprio non gliene frega un cazzo a nessuno.


----------



## feather (18 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque si mescolano cose diverse, per me.
> Che senso ha la libera circolazione in Europa e tutti gli Erasmus se chi va a lavorare all'estero è considerato un povero emigrante?


Ma perché quelli che sono andati via lo hanno fatto, non perché c'è la libera circolazione di mezzi e persone e all'estero è tanto bello, ma perché non hanno avuto scelta.
Se se ne va qualcuno perché gli piace di più l'Olanda o che so io, ti do ragione, non è un povero emigrante ma semplicemente uno che ha liberamente scelto.
Se te ne vai perché sei costretto e a stipendi poco oltre la sopravvivenza sei un povero emigrante.
Ti piace di più con questa distinzione?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Febbraio 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Ma perché quelli che sono andati via lo hanno fatto, non perché c'è la libera circolazione di mezzi e persone e all'estero è tanto bello, ma perché non hanno avuto scelta.
> Se se ne va qualcuno perché gli piace di più l'Olanda o che so io, ti do ragione, non è un povero emigrante ma semplicemente uno che ha liberamente scelto.
> Se te ne vai perché sei costretto e a stipendi poco oltre la sopravvivenza sei un povero emigrante.
> Ti piace di più con questa distinzione?


Io conosco tanti ragazzi che sono andati all'estero come c'è chi è stufo di vivere a Milano e preferisce Roma. Non parlavo di chi ha difficoltà a trovare lavoro.


----------



## brenin (18 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque si mescolano cose diverse, per me.
> Che senso ha la libera circolazione in Europa e tutti gli Erasmus se chi va a lavorare all'estero è considerato un povero emigrante?
> Altra cosa è il *bisogno di investimento per la ricerca e la trasparenza nelle nomine*. E questo fa schifo da sempre.


Qui affondi il bisturi nella piaga.... oramai incancrenita.....
Sull'Erasmus ancora non ho capito l'effettiva ( parlo in generale ) utilità.... mi spiego meglio: vedo studenti stranieri frequentare corsi universitari da noi pur non essendo capaci di parlare un italiano "decente" , come vedo nostri ragazzi andare addirittura in Finlandia..... sono rimasto spiazzato,però non sono a conoscenza di come esattamente funzioni.
Un aggiunta al tuo post che condivido: c'è poi il discorso delle Borse di studio e sui criteri di assegnazione....


----------



## oro.blu (18 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io conosco tanti ragazzi che sono andati all'estero come c'è chi è stufo di vivere a Milano e preferisce Roma. Non parlavo di chi ha difficoltà a trovare lavoro.


Ma vedi quando si parla di "cervelli" in fuga, non è perchè hanno preferito Stoccolma a Milano e perchè a Stoccolma hanno valutato le capacità della persona e le potenzialità della sua ricerca e gli hanno dato le possibilità ed i mezzi per portarla avanti. Se questa possibilità gli fosse stata data a Milano sarebbe rimasta a Milano


----------



## Ecate (18 Febbraio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Qui affondi il bisturi nella piaga.... oramai incancrenita.....
> Sull'Erasmus ancora non ho capito l'effettiva ( parlo in generale ) utilità.... mi spiego meglio: vedo studenti stranieri frequentare corsi universitari da noi pur non essendo capaci di parlare un italiano "decente" , come vedo nostri ragazzi andare addirittura in Finlandia..... sono rimasto spiazzato,però non sono a conoscenza di come esattamente funzioni.
> Un aggiunta al tuo post che condivido: c'è poi* il discorso delle Borse di studio e sui criteri di assegnazione...*.


Quoto tutto
L'Erasmus è una bella cosa ma deve essere supportato da un buon inglese da ambo le parti...
A me, da studente, i docenti avevano chiesto di affiancare gli studenti stranieri in alcune attività perché all'epoca il mio orrido inglese era il meno peggio.
La cosa in grassetto è una piaga altrettanto incancrenita e la ricercatrice coinvolta nella polemica qualche strale a riguardo l'ha tirato


----------



## Brunetta (18 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ma vedi quando si parla di "cervelli" in fuga, non è perchè hanno preferito Stoccolma a Milano e perchè a Stoccolma hanno valutato le capacità della persona e le potenzialità della sua ricerca e gli hanno dato le possibilità ed i mezzi per portarla avanti. Se questa possibilità gli fosse stata data a Milano sarebbe rimasta a Milano


Io parlavo di casi che conosco personalmente e non sono pochi in proporzione alle mie conoscenze.


----------



## oro.blu (18 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io parlavo di casi che conosco personalmente e non sono pochi in proporzione alle mie conoscenze.


Sicuramente conosco meno gente di te. Ma anch'io parlavo di casi che conosco. E in quei 4 casi in Italia non è stato dato loro i mezzi rispetto ai meriti. Gli sono stati dati altrove...


----------



## brenin (18 Febbraio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Quoto tutto
> L'Erasmus è una bella cosa ma deve essere supportato da un buon inglese da ambo le parti...
> A me, da studente, i docenti avevano chiesto di affiancare gli studenti stranieri in alcune attività perché all'epoca il mio orrido inglese era il meno peggio.
> La cosa in grassetto è una piaga altrettanto incancrenita e la ricercatrice coinvolta nella polemica qualche strale a riguardo l'ha tirato


Alla fine degli anni '70 un mio vicino di casa si fece operare di by pass a Houston, il chirurgo che lo operò era italiano,poco più che quarantenne.... e spiegò al mio conoscente il "trattamento" ricevuto da noi e quello che gli riservarono gli americani ( bada bene,nessuno regala niente,come ben sai,per cui per i nostri "baroni" era uno dei tanti,per gli "altri" era un professionista su cui si poteva "investire" ). 
Sono passati quasi 40 anni e siamo ancora nella stessa medesima situazione. Però siamo capaci di "non farci mancare"
migliaia di tecnici informatici dall'India.... Quello che i nostri politicanti non vogliono capire è che oggi,al contrario di 40 anni fa, i mezzi a disposizione per chi è capace,risoluto e deciso ad "andare avanti " sono tali e tanti che questo fenomeno "migratorio" non solo non lo sapranno gestire ma nemmeno quantificare. Sarebbe interessante se Caciottina,che lavora nella City di Londra,potesse intervenire.... o Alessandra, anche lei expat.... io ho lavorato per oltre 25 anni all'estero e non me ne pento....


----------



## perplesso (19 Febbraio 2016)

puoi chiedere loro di intervenire, se ti va.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (19 Febbraio 2016)

*A proposito di fuga di cervelli ....*

... vorrei chiedergli di tornare a riprendersi le persone che hanno lasciato quì.


----------



## feather (19 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io conosco tanti ragazzi che sono andati all'estero come c'è chi è stufo di vivere a Milano e preferisce Roma. Non parlavo di chi ha difficoltà a trovare lavoro.


Già, ma quelli che citi tu sono un esigua minoranza.
Tu hai un sacco di amici che fanno parti di minoranze quasi estinte.
Questi ragazzi che citi, le psicoprofessioniste che fanno pompini a sconosciuti ecc.. Sono episodi interessanti, ma non sono quelli che fanno statistica. E di questa si parla nel post.


----------



## feather (19 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Se questa possibilità gli fosse stata data a Milano sarebbe rimasta a Milano


Questo volevo dire.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Già, ma quelli che citi tu sono un esigua minoranza.
> Tu hai un sacco di amici che fanno parti di minoranze quasi estinte.
> Questi ragazzi che citi, le psicoprofessioniste che fanno pompini a sconosciuti ecc.. Sono episodi interessanti, ma non sono quelli che fanno statistica. E di questa si parla nel post.



Che risposta del piffero.
Non sono una imbecille che considera un fenomeno solo in base alle sue conoscenze, ma se la mia esperienza contraddice quello che è ormai un luogo comune, mi chiedo se ci siano statistiche fatte con criteri di scientificità o se siano solo notizie di moda come i suicidi che ora sembra non ci siano più, le stragi del sabato sera, l'uso di sostanze ecc.
In questo contesto è proprio un mio modo di ragionare portare esempi reali per cercare di capire i reali termini di un fenomeno.
E mi pare di aver anche esposto che a livello di nazione anche l'uscita di un barista con contratto a tempo indeterminato per andare a fare il barista a Londra ha un significato che non è né quello del disperato né quello del cervello in fuga.
Però possiamo anche continuare a dire che non si investe sulla ricerca. 
Magari è anche interessante capire quali tipi di ricerca potrebbero essere più interessanti dal punto di vista dello sviluppo.
Comunque penso, adesso mi documenterò perché mi è venuta in mente una mia grave carenza, che i ragazzi di via Panisperna non avessero un buon contratto.


----------



## feather (19 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che risposta del piffero.
> Non sono una imbecille che considera un fenomeno solo in base alle sue conoscenze, ma se la mia esperienza contraddice quello che è ormai un luogo comune, mi chiedo se ci siano statistiche fatte con criteri di scientificità


Leggi qua

http://www.repubblicadeglistagisti.it/article/brains2south-bando-cervelli-in-fuga

e a pagina 184 qua
http://www.istat.it/it/files/2015/05/CAP-4-Rapporto-Annuale-2015-3.pdf

così ti fai un'idea di quanti se ne vanno perché Londra è strafica e quanti invece perché in Italia trovano solo lavori di merda e mal pagati.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2016)

Grazie. Lo leggo con calma.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (19 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che risposta del piffero.
> Non sono una imbecille che considera un fenomeno solo in base alle sue conoscenze, ma se la mia esperienza contraddice quello che è ormai un luogo comune, mi chiedo se ci siano statistiche fatte con criteri di scientificità o se siano solo notizie di moda come i suicidi che ora sembra non ci siano più, le stragi del sabato sera, l'uso di sostanze ecc.
> In questo contesto è proprio un mio modo di ragionare portare esempi reali per cercare di capire i reali termini di un fenomeno.
> E mi pare di aver anche esposto che a livello di nazione anche l'uscita di un barista con contratto a tempo indeterminato per andare a fare il barista a Londra ha un significato che non è né quello del disperato né quello del cervello in fuga.
> ...


Forse per questo che molti di loro lavorarono all'estero.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (19 Febbraio 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Leggi qua
> 
> http:/ubblicadeglistagisti.it/article/brains2south-bando-cervelli-in-fuga
> 
> ...


La cosa interessante di Londra, come di Tenerife ed altri posti è che se ci vai in vacanza non ti serve conoscere un'altra lingua. Italiani in ogni dove, da ragazzi che lavorano, a cervelli, a pensionati che in Italia non riuscirebbero a vivere decentemente. 
Per non parlare di chi va all'estero a curarsi perché in Italia costa troppo.


----------



## Ecate (19 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Forse per questo che molti di loro lavorarono all'estero.


Fermi e Segre principalmente per altri motivi


----------



## Anonimo1523 (19 Febbraio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Fermi e Segre principalmente per altri motivi


Magari ... alla fine .... se ne andarono per .... vil denaro

Chissà ....


----------

